# Photos from China



## Heather (Oct 22, 2007)

My colleague, Ted Elliman, took these photos. Here's what he had to say: 



> Here are the images of several orchids in Yunnan. Pictures were taken in the Jade Dragon Mountains (Cypripediums) and Azure Mountains (Pleione), blooming in May, at the onset of the summer monsoon, elevations about 9000'-10,000'. The Cypripediums were in a huge subalpine meadow grazed by yaks; the Pleione (that's Primula forrestii in the background) at the base of a rock wall. The C. margaritaceum is bizarre!



He's right, the margaritaeum IS bizarre isn't it?? 







I'll have to get the other photo up from home tonight. For some reason I cannot get the other one uploaded.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2007)

Operator error oke:


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 22, 2007)

The margaritaeum IS bizarre, a beautiful bizarre!!! The picture looks like a painting of the margaritaeum was transposed on a photo.


----------



## Candace (Oct 22, 2007)

The leaves are spectacular!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanx for posting, I can't find my latest issue of AOS magazine w/ the Chinese Cyps!


----------



## toddybear (Oct 22, 2007)

That foliage is spectacular in combo with the unusual flower.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 22, 2007)

I am extremely jealous of Ted Elliman.


----------



## Heather (Oct 22, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> I am extremely jealous of Ted Elliman.



You could go next time...oke: 



*BACKROADS CHINA April 18–May 7, 2008*
Nestled in southwestern China is the most scenic and culturally rich area of the country—Yunnan Province. Yunnan’s flora and landscapes are both diverse and spectacular, and scientists believe the world’s azaleas evolved here. Ted Elliman, New England Wild Flower Society’s Vegetation Management Coordinator, is our guide through this magical land, coinciding with peak spring bloom. Ted has two decades of experience in southwestern China, and led our first China trip in 2002. 

Despite rapid modernization, Yunnan still possesses delightful backroads and fascinating cultures to discover, including the part of the Tibetan Plateau now known as “Shangri-La.” The trip will take us from remote Himalayan border regions to tropical sites like Elephant Valley and the Tropical Botanical Garden at Xishuanbanna. 

Trip fee is $3,845 plus air fare. A trip extension to Angkor Wat in Cambodia is also available. Please contact the Registrar at 508-877-7630, ext. 3303, for a brochure with full details and itinerary, or call Betchart Expeditions, Inc. at 800-252-4910. 

* NOTE: To view Acrobat files, you will need to have installed the free Adobe Acrobat reader which can be downloaded at the Adobe site. CLICK HERE to visit Adobe download page. If you have any difficulty downloading this document, please contact [email protected]


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2007)

Heather said:


> You could go next time...oke:
> 
> 
> 
> Trip fee is $3,845 *plus air fare*.



Whew! That's a lot of orchids!:drool:


----------



## Hien (Oct 22, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Whew! That's a lot of orchids!:drool:



Not really, it is just a little bit more than twice the amount of my dying kovachii flasks' price. 
Instead of travelling, I am nursing those darn dying seedlings.
I guess you always learn your lessons the hard way in life.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 23, 2007)

[plus airfare!] Send them to me.


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 23, 2007)

That margaritaceum is GORGEOUS! Those guys are really starting to grow on me. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 23, 2007)

very cool!!


----------



## Heather (Oct 23, 2007)

Still working on getting the other photos up! Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Heather (Oct 23, 2007)

C. tibeticum





Pleione


----------



## Corbin (Oct 23, 2007)

A blue rock oke:


----------



## tan (Oct 24, 2007)

unique orchid


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 24, 2007)

Those two cyp species leave me pretty much speechless every time I see photos of them. Beautiful just doesn't cover it (not that the Pleione) isn't nice too.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2007)

In india and himalayas the pleones grow in big bunches. 
Ha! I got my copy of AOS Orchids magazine today! It has the second part of the Cyps form China article and the Glen Decker article on Pk and its' hybrids. He is so gonna get a call from me!


----------



## Bolero (Oct 31, 2007)

That is the most amazing orchid I think I've ever seen. What a terrific plant!!! Just freakish. 

Orchids never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Yang (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice photos, thanks for sharing. I live in the Captial of YunNan too. Jade Dragon Mountain called "yu long xue shan" in chinese, and it's famous of the snow covered peaks, it's in Li Jiang City, the west of YunNan province. The cyp in your first pic is just named after it's city. And SiChuan province is another fantastic place for Cyps if you came to China especially the Huang Long protecting area which is not for protecting plants but the Pandas.


----------

